# Πληροφορίες για το φόρουμ μας  - Information > Aνακοινώσεις του Φόρουμ μας >  Επιχείρηση Κιβωτός

## Maroulis Nikos

*Επιχείρηση Κιβωτός
*Η ΕΡΤ οργανώσε στις 30 Μαρτίου απο τις 6 το πρωί ως τα μεσάνυχτα Τηλεοπτικό και Ραδιοφωνικό Μαραθώνιο με τη συμμετοχή όλων των προγραμμάτων της (ΕΤ1, ΝΕΤ, ΕΡΤ Sat, ΝΕΤ 105,8, Δεύτερο Πρόγραμμα 103,7, ΕΡΑ ΣΠΟΡ 101,8, ΚΟSMOS 93,6, Τρίτο Πρόγραμμα 90,9, ΕΡΑ 5 και οι 19 Περιφερειακοί σταθμοί), για να συγκεντρωθούν τα χρήματα τα οποία θα διατεθούν για τους σκοπούς της οργάνωσης "Κιβωτός",η οποία τα τελευταία χρόνια προσφέρει ασφάλεια καί προστασία ,και κυρίως αγάπη σε περισσότερα από 200 παιδιά. Ρεπορτάζ, εικόνες, παιδικά χαμόγελα, προσωπικές ιστορίες και προσωπικότητες απο τον πολιτικό και καλλιτεχνικό χώρο, εθελοντές και άνθρωποι που βοηθούν με κάθε τρόπο θα είναι εκεί 
*Το Naytilia.gr ευαισθητοποιημένο όπως πάντα συμμετείχε σε αυτήν επιχείρηση .*

----------


## Giorgos_D

Μπράβο Νίκο, αλλά δε μας είπες με ποιο τρόπο συμμετείχε το naytilia.gr. (Προφανως με οικονομικη ενίσχυση?)

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Μπράβο Νίκο, αλλά δε μας είπες με ποιο τρόπο συμμετείχε το naytilia.gr. (Προφανως με οικονομικη ενίσχυση?)


Σωστή παρατήρηση 100 euro

----------

